

Phil Schiller Exploded On Apple's Ad Agency In An Email - willchang
http://www.businessinsider.com/phil-schiller-emails-2014-4

======
l33tbro
This seems like bs. Why would an agency communicate about such a huge issue
from their major client via email?

